# I need help shopping.



## Barbara (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm going to the greenhouse tomarrow. Can anyone help me deside? Here's a narrowed down list:

-Paph. Sander's Pride (stoni 'Wesley' x sanderianum)
-Paph. Angel Hair (Saint Swithin x sanderianum)
-Paph. Gerd Rollke (rothschildianum x emersonii)
-Paph. Susan Booth x Black Stallion
-Paph. concolor
-Paph. Tropical Magic (henryanum x primulinum)
-Paph. Wossner Tigerhenry (henryanum x tigrinum)

Thanks, Barb.


----------



## Heather (Dec 8, 2006)

Um, how can I help but convince you to get them all?  

Seriously, If it were I, I would choose probably the Sander's Pride, Angel Hair, and Wossner Tigerhenry. But that's just me and I'm coryopetalum biased. 

What's Black Stallion?


----------



## Marco (Dec 8, 2006)

sanders pride, angel hair and tigerhenry


----------



## Barbara (Dec 8, 2006)

I believe Black Stallion looks much like my avatar, and I think it's a one hit wonder type.
Question: How tall and how big is Tigerhenry?


----------



## Heather (Dec 8, 2006)

Marco said:


> sanders pride, angel hair and tigerhenry



Copycat! 

I don't have Tigerhenry so I cannot say for sure but I would imagine that the henryanum would bring the plant size of tigrinum down a bit. The others will get large. My Sanders Pride is at least 21" in leafspan.


----------



## gore42 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd also agree with Heather and Marco's choices. Actually, I might buy the concolor first, since it's a species I don't have... but that's just because I like species.

- Matt


----------



## Marco (Dec 8, 2006)

i remember seeing antec having a tiger henry up for auction that was pretty sweet


----------



## Heather (Dec 8, 2006)

Don'tcha all just love shopping with others?


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 8, 2006)

I heard that Paph Angel Hair is quite nice.

Paphman910


----------



## TADD (Dec 8, 2006)

Gerd Rolke if it is a nice one. They are very impressive!


----------



## patrix (Dec 8, 2006)

I was thinkinng of getting a tiger henry too, anyone know if pix exist?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2006)

So we are back to "Get them all!"


----------



## Barbara (Dec 8, 2006)

I forgot one:
-Paph. philippinense 'Jem' x esquirolei






Not sure where I got this photo of Paph Wossner Tigerhenry from:





Thanks,
Barb.


----------



## patrix (Dec 9, 2006)

where did you find your tigerhenry, I bought 2 from waldor orchids-seem to be nice folks


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2006)

Really cool Tigerhenry!


----------



## Barbara (Dec 9, 2006)

I got my Tigerhenry from Clouds Orchids in Vineland, Ontario. They told me the the flower was very nice, large and tall. Funny what the hybrids will do.
Really looking forward to the bloom. Hopefully before next Christmas. 

Here is a list of slippers who fallowed us home:
Paph. concolor ('Spotty' x 'Dudley Ott' AM/AOS)
Paph. philippinense v. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
Paph. Stoned Susan (Susan Booth 'Kilworth' x stonei '??? Delight')
Paph. Wossner Tigerhenry (henryanum 'Spot Master' x tigrinum 'Always-In-Bloom')
Paph. Susan Booth 'SY' x Prince Edward of York 'DB'
Phrag. schlimii 'Pink Ice' x wallisii 'Tower Grove'

Various other orchids fallowed us home too, of course.

The tag on Stoned Susan was blurred so if anyone knows what the cultivar name for stonei is, please let me know. And those sanderianum seedlings were barely out of the flask, so I left them there. He said they might be ten years before they flower!:sob: 

I will post pictures soon. 
Thanks for the input, everybody. And Matt, the concolor has the most beautiful silver overlay on the foilage. Best of the bunch. :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats on the purchases and good luck growing.


----------

